# Chittum 21



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Get your popcorn ready. I know it's not a micro, but Chittum announced that they are building a 21' skiff. All renderings show and describe it as a scaled up 18. I'm not a boat builder, but that seems like an "interesting" way to design what I assume will be an $70k+ boat.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

So something to compete with blazer, ranger, Allison; yet draft shallower with spray rails??


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

First "Skiff" to break $100K?


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Tx_Whipray said:


> First "Skiff" to break $100K?


Chittum sold an 18 to a guy in Australia for $120,000.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

My buddy has a 22 sterling. I’d rather quit fishing than pole that damn thing


----------



## Flattitude (Jun 30, 2016)

They should maybe get the 18' right before they decide to do that!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great. 

Now we can look forward to hearing them spew how all other 21'+ boats are crap compared to theirs.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Bluwave said:


> Chittum sold an 18 to a guy in Australia for $120,000.


Would love to see that build sheet


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

120,000 for a flats boat not this guy.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Boat builders scale models up and down all the time

The Pathfinder 20v was designed by a well known naval architect and was scaled all sorts of ways

Jupiter scaled one of there boats as well I think the 31 and 29


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> Boat builders scale models up and down all the time
> 
> The Pathfinder 20v was designed by a well known naval architect and was scaled all sorts of ways
> 
> Jupiter scaled one of there boats as well I think the 31 and 29


Very true, I know builders scale quite often, but it would seem to me that the initial weight of hulls like hewes, pathfinders or offshore hulls wouldn’t be as sensitive to additional transom weight of a larger motor in the scale up, as opposed to the lightweight build of a true poling skiff. Just curious if this is going to be a 21’ with a 115 max hp rating.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

If anyone looked at the transom on the Chittum, you would recognize it is very beefy. I understand there are tarpon guys that run the 12 degree 18 with a 150+ hp. As for a larger Chittum, I am interested in the 65 foot mothership / sport fisherman that runs on outboards---- maybe one day... after kids get through college. 

Regarding scaling, wasn't the Caimen scaled up to make the Vantage and Fury, and scaled down to make the Glide? Check out EC’s website. They once posted a series of photos showing a Caimen split down the keel to arrive at the Vantage.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Would love to see that build sheet


I would hope that was including freight.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I figured this hull was made to compete with a vantage vs a full bay boat. Could be wrong, just my initial thought when I saw it.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone know if there's any update to this? I've left messages with them and never got a response.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

They had a hull picture on facebook i think


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

I saw that; but, that was a few months ago. June, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I think Hal is in TX now for various shows so may not be doing email. I would think if they do a 21’, it will be all carbon or part carbon and very light. As easy as the Chittum LM is to pole, he just might be able to develop a 21’ that can be easily poled. His LM is a true 5-6” drafting boat, something many other manufacturers can only advertise. It will be interesting to see what comes of this but after wet testing a LM, he’s one of the few builders that has produced a truly shallow running TPS for TX, albeit, priced at a premium but not unfairly based on the carbon construction.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

In late November, Chittum completed the hull mold for the 21. Not sure where they stand on the rest of tooling....


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Matts said:


> I would think if they do a 21’, it will be all carbon or part carbon and very light. As easy as the Chittum LM is to pole, he just might be able to develop a 21’ that can be easily poled.


At that length, I feel like it would be more about windage than weight. If the freeboard is low enough, you might could pole it on calmer days, but I'm guessing that it will be more of a TM boat, like a hybrid between a flats boat and bay boat.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

A lot will depend on the price point (and draft); but, I think they might have a home run here. Plenty of 20-21 hybrid style boats; but, few that draft under 12 inches.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would think they would come up with another name for it. Know a guy with a 20’ islamorada skiff with a 300R. They call it the Boca, which I believe is the old lake and bay 20’ Hull.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

BCPD199 said:


> A lot will depend on the price point (and draft); but, I think they might have a home run here. Plenty of 20-21 hybrid style boats; but, few that draft under 12 inches.


Looks like the base boat with 115 HP will be $75k for the first 10 buyers.

I would guess they can achieve a 8” draft on the 12 degree 21 foot.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Sounds like they are trying to create an Ibis style boat.



FSUDrew99 said:


> I would think they would come up with another name for it. Know a guy with a 20’ islamorada skiff with a 300R. They call it the Boca, which I believe is the old lake and bay 20’ Hull.


The Boca 20 is more of a bay boat and not really meant to compete with a shallow draft skiff. Its main claim to fame is how fast the hull is. Having been on the old Boca, it is an impressively fast ride. Course my toes dip into the water when standing on the back corners.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Would be interesting to fish / pole a 21 Chittum vs. e.g. HPX 18 or other "big" skiffs


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Will be interesting for sure. For the way I fish I want the biggest skiff I can get that I can still pole effectively.

For me personally that weight is limit is somewhere near my hpx 18 with 3 people in it. I think 19’ or even 20’ would be perfect with that amount of weight just to help give a little longer boat to span waves better, but I don’t know about 21 as that is a lot of boat to spin and get caught by the wind.

The other edge of the sword is light boats even with a decent degree of deadrise are going to beat you up way worse then a heavy boat. Ie a 18’ hewes rides a little softer than a 18 maverick from my mileage.

I’m betting this thing just turns into another over priced 21’ boat with a giant bow platform and no poling platform with a 150-200hp hanging off the back to go chase redfish down, catch them, drive them 70 miles, weigh and picture them and then let them go in a different spot.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

There's poling and then there's poling. (did I just write that?) Many of us like to pole effortlessly, with one hand at times, and glide cleanly over 6" sand. I have been told that a big, heavy skiff is what some tarpon guys want. They don't pole hard after fish; they hold position on an edge or ease toward a string or chain. They like momentum. The big boats are way more stable and they don't care about draft (as much). My $.02.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> Will be interesting for sure. For the way I fish I want the biggest skiff I can get that I can still pole effectively.
> 
> For me personally that weight is limit is somewhere near my hpx 18 with 3 people in it. I think 19’ or even 20’ would be perfect with that amount of weight just to help give a little longer boat to span waves better, but I don’t know about 21 as that is a lot of boat to spin and get caught by the wind.
> 
> ...


I understand the 21 will have a poling platform. There was a photo of the deck plug in progress on IG yesterday. 

I disagree with the idea that a heavier boat is more seaworthy. This is based on my experience with a Laguna Madre, a carbon Laguna Madre 2 and a carbon 12 degree Snake Bight. The lighter boats skim over waves better and don’t pound as much when they come back down. Also, I’ve almost never seen a wave come over the transom of Chittum including when suddenly stopping due to their buoyancy. 

As reported, George Sawley and Shane Casey ran my snake Bight 18 12 degree from Miami to Andros in a day a few weeks back... that’s 150 miles in open ocean, 200 miles total. A lot of that run was 3-5 foot waves.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cam said:


> Sounds like they are trying to create an Ibis style boat.
> 
> 
> The Boca 20 is more of a bay boat and not really meant to compete with a shallow draft skiff. Its main claim to fame is how fast the hull is. Having been on the old Boca, it is an impressively fast ride. Course my toes dip into the water when standing on the back corners.


They have a super low freeboard.

My buddy has a 20' 2000 L&B fitted with a 250 SHO and nizpro supercharger.... retarded fast haha


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Stevie said:


> I understand the 21 will have a poling platform. There was a photo of the deck plug in progress on IG yesterday.
> 
> I disagree with the idea that a heavier boat is more seaworthy. This is based on my experience with a Laguna Madre, a carbon Laguna Madre 2 and a carbon 12 degree Snake Bight. The lighter boats skim over waves better and don’t pound as much when they come back down. Also, I’ve almost never seen a wave come over the transom of Chittum including when suddenly stopping due to their buoyancy.
> 
> As reported, George Sawley and Shane Casey ran my snake Bight 18 12 degree from Miami to Andros in a day a few weeks back... that’s 150 miles in open ocean, 200 miles total. A lot of that run was 3-5 foot waves.


3-5 foot waves for 150 miles huh?


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Stevie said:


> I disagree with the idea that a heavier boat is more seaworthy. This is based on my experience with a Laguna Madre, a carbon Laguna Madre 2 and a carbon 12 degree Snake Bight. The lighter boats skim over waves better and don’t pound as much when they come back down.


Lighter boats bob and shake more in rough water in my experience. A heavier boat with a sharper entry works like a knife during entry creating a gentler ride. Lighter boats do not penetrate into the chop/wave as far and ride more on top of the water causing them to bobble more. Really light boats tend to skip along on the surface launching from wave to wave. They also sometimes get into an odd and unpleasant rhythm in chop. Lighter generally means faster and improved draft but in my experience it has the opposite impact on ride. There are exceptions as design can change general characteristics but no boat that I know has cracked open water, shallow draft, poling and great ride.

A skiff in 5' waves runs a very real possibility of getting swamped. My IPB 18 boat was designed to be an open water skiff and I wouldn't take it out in fives outside of maybe gentle rollers. Mine has been from Tampa Bay to Key West and back, others have made runs to the Bahamas from KW... but those are on "flat" 0-1 days.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Cam said:


> Lighter boats bob and shake more in rough water in my experience. A heavier boat with a sharper entry works like a knife during entry creating a gentler ride. Lighter boats do not penetrate into the chop/wave as far and ride more on top of the water causing them to bobble more. Really light boats tend to skip along on the surface launching from wave to wave. They also sometimes get into an odd and unpleasant rhythm in chop. Lighter generally means faster and improved draft but in my experience it has the opposite impact on ride. There are exceptions as design can change general characteristics but no boat that I know has cracked open water, shallow draft, poling and great ride.
> 
> A skiff in 5' waves runs a very real possibility of getting swamped. My IPB 18 boat was designed to be an open water skiff and I wouldn't take it out in fives outside of maybe gentle rollers. Mine has been from Tampa Bay to Key West and back, others have made runs to the Bahamas from KW... but those are on "flat" 0-1 days.


Thats my experience also
The Chittum that made the bahamas crossing must have seakeeper in the console


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Geez now we are making the standard microskiff “running in 2-3’ chop” comment worse by saying 3-5’


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

No seakeeper on a poling skiff as yet. Wouldn’t want the weight either.

I wasn’t on the trip, will get a better description of the trip. They left Miami about 8 am and arrived Andros before dark for dinner. I can tell you winds changed from the N to SE, not great when crossing the Gulf Stream of Great Bahamas Bank. You can look at the map to see the distance.

As far as light vs heavy boats, it’s a bit to abstract to discuss on paper. Better to wet test.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Original seakeeper comment was a joke but your right they are probably saving the SeaKeeper for their 55' sporty. What ever happened to that?

I'm familiar with the Bimini crossing from south Florida. Most people wait for a weather window because its a shorter run. 3-5' is not considered a window and keeps a lot of boats under 30' at the dock.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

^^Quick check of the buoy 20nm E of Port Canaveral shows seas across the stream were probably around 2'-2.5' @ 9-10 sec during the crossing.

It definitely helps that the wind chop was pretty low (mostly swells), but that's still pretty dang sporty in a skiff, even for one with a 12 degree deadrise. I doubt it was an enjoyable ride.

Also, I have no idea what they saw once they actually got into the Bahamas, but I guess the wind could whip up pretty good in there.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

bryson said:


> ^^Quick check of the buoy 20nm E of Port Canaveral shows seas across the stream were probably around 2'-2.5' @ 9-10 sec during the crossing.
> 
> It definitely helps that the wind chop was pretty low (mostly swells), but that's still pretty dang sporty in a skiff, even for one with a 12 degree deadrise. I doubt it was an enjoyable ride.
> 
> Also, I have no idea what they saw once they actually got into the Bahamas, but I guess the wind could whip up pretty good in there.



2-2.5 at 9-10 second is flat....I'd run that shit too in my skiff. I snapper fished out of Fernandina 18miles out in same shit...exaggerations like 3'-5' just make everything else one says questionable.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

You got me kid... I’m the kind of guy that exaggerates everything and is full of hyperbole.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Look how calm it was this morning, then how sporty it got in a couple hours... this is México. 

I will get a better report on conditions of the Bahamas run. Personally, I would not have gone... my comment was that “A lot” of the run was 3-5 footers, not the whole way. 

Yes, they picked their weather window, but got a late start (8 am instead of 5 am).


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Stevie said:


> You got me kid... I’m the kind of guy that exaggerates everything and is full of hyperbole.


Seeing as how you were not actually on the skiff, a safe bet would say I was talking about the fellers on the skiff in the 3'-5' sea's. 


Back on topic.... a 21' hybrid aimed to be light and polable will have its niche in the market, well maybe. What's going on with the Neptune molds?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> My buddy has a 22 sterling. I’d rather quit fishing than pole that damn thing


you haven't poled my boat yet


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mwolaver said:


> There's poling and then there's poling. (did I just write that?) Many of us like to pole effortlessly, with one hand at times, and glide cleanly over 6" sand. I have been told that a big, heavy skiff is what some tarpon guys want. They don't pole hard after fish; they hold position on an edge or ease toward a string or chain. They like momentum. The big boats are way more stable and they don't care about draft (as much). My $.02.


I agree with you, most guys stake out or anchor on a trail. The other option ive seen is tandem TM on the back to chase after them. I never thought that was very effective.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I have never seen that tandem tm set up on the stern except in pictures. I know folks are starting to do it again with singles. At least having another mount on stern so tm can be moved front or back.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@prinjm6 it might not have been dangerous with the long period, but far from flat.

@Stevie I wasn't trying to trivialize the delivery at all. Actually the opposite. 2-3 is much larger than most people realize. I know I was a terrible judge of it until I got a little time under my belt offshore and started actually checking the buoy when I got back. 

I was mostly just agreeing with @fjmaverick about 3-5 not being considered a good window. I don't want someone seeing a forecast of 3-5, or even 2-3 and heading out and getting themselves in trouble.

Anyway, back to the 21.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> What's going on with the Neptune molds?


That's a good question. HB only made I believe 10 of them. The molds have been shelved. I inquired with them about building a new one; but, they refused and said the Marquesa is their blue water boat (behind the Estero that is!)


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Photos of the 21 on IG. They built a temporary deck to get the boat on the water for testing.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> Original seakeeper comment was a joke but your right they are probably saving the SeaKeeper for their 55' sporty. What ever happened to that?


Hey FJ,

I caught the joke, my response was also intended to be in the same spirit... 

As for the 55’ Chittum Sportfisherman , I think will work their way up, maybe center consoles first.... hope they do that project... it COULD change and improve the large boat market the way HB (originally) and Chittum now have improved the standard of skiffs. IMO the improvements you referred to in the Maverick HPX build process (vs the early year Mirage graveyard/ time capsules) were a reaction to the revolutionary change in build quality
at HB ...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> They have a super low freeboard.
> 
> My buddy has a 20' 2000 L&B fitted with a 250 SHO and nizpro supercharger.... retarded fast haha


Luke?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I learned to pole on a Lake and Bay Boca 20. While it wasn’t ideal, we caught a lot of fish from Boca Grande down to the keys doing so. Like anything, you learn as you go. Wind at your back was always a good thing. I just recently got into a bay boat and this time of year I really wish I could still go pole around (Eventually I’ll have something like a gladesman to go along with the bay boat for this reason). 

A boat like this could satisfy someone like myself who still wants to push the boat around a couple months of the year.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

It’s certainly interesting to me and I look forward to fishing off of Stevie’s!

Really, though, the Chittum is an unbelievable performance skiff and a 21 would be fun to check out.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> Luke?


Yep! Good friends with his cousin Tyler.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Talked to Hal recently... they expect the 21 will only weigh 130 pounds more than the Islamorada Snake Bight 18. The 21 should be in production in about 2 months. Hal thinks the 21 will actually draft less than the Islamorada 18 due to more displacement— he’s is calling it a 6.5” boat. With a Merc 115, it should reach the low 50’s on the top end. There is a client that’s talking about trying the 21 with a Yamaha 70 hp for weight , balance, fuel consumption. 

Jajaja @Sabalón ... I don’t have any plans to get one as yet. I was hoping to book a week on yours with Darwin in Holbox....

Photos on Chittum’s IG page yesterday show the scale...


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Please excuse my ignorance, but where is the market for this boat?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

MooreMiller said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but where is the market for this boat?


If you build it they will come.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Many guides in the Keys have to cater to both fly fishing clients and families who want to fish with bait and more people.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Many guides in the Keys have to cater to both fly fishing clients and families who want to fish with bait and more people.


I just don’t know how you’ll be able to run the keys with a 21’ carbon fiber skiff that drafts 6.5” going faster than 15 knots. 

I could be wrong. I’ve been amazed by some low deadrise boats.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

makin moves said:


> If you build it they will come.


X-actly!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

I think it’s gonna be a great platform myself! I wish the guides here would get back to guiding instead of running the big shuttle boat, bait chunkin operations they are now!


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Many guides in the Keys have to cater to both fly fishing clients and families who want to fish with
> 
> 
> Stevie said:
> ...


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

MooreMiller said:


> I just don’t know how you’ll be able to run the keys with a 21’ carbon fiber skiff that drafts 6.5” going faster than 15 knots.
> 
> I could be wrong. I’ve been amazed by some low deadrise boats.


I can’t speak for Chittum, just passing on information I got from a conversation with Hal. 

The 6.5” is the expected draft on a 12 degree deadrise 21 foot boat. The discussion as I understood it was not a full carbon boat either; just their standard hybrid build. Again, the boat should be light and with lots of displacement, so it will sit high in the water. 

They are talking about a 2 degree 21 foot for Texas, which would be shallower than anything they’ve built. That would be shallow.... my 2 degree full carbon Laguna Madre 2 with Mangrove build is a true 5” boat with 2 anglers and gear.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Stevie said:


> I can’t speak for Chittum, just passing on information I got from a conversation with Hal.
> 
> *They are talking about a 2 degree 21 foot for Texas, which would be shallower than anything they’ve built. That would be shallow.... my 2 degree full carbon Laguna Madre 2 with Mangrove build is a true 5” boat with 2 anglers and gear.*


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

MooreMiller said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but where is the market for this boat?


My guess would be the same market as a Yellowfin 21 hybrid, Egret 2011 / Moccasin 210, Young Gulfshore 20, and other nice 20-21' flats boats.



MooreMiller said:


> I just don’t know how you’ll be able to run the keys with a 21’ carbon fiber skiff that drafts 6.5” going faster than 15 knots.
> 
> I could be wrong. I’ve been amazed by some low deadrise boats.


My 21' Egret runs the keys a lot, from bonefish flats to the reef to the Islamorada hump; the latter two at speeds far, far above 15 knots. Not sure how well the Chittum will do but people discount a sharp front entry with little deadrise on the stern a little too much. The 21' Egret drafts less than the 189 and runs better. I suspect the 21' Chittum will do the same in relation to their 18' skiffs... the question is how well can you poll it and how little pressure wave does it give off since that is main allure of their hulls and the real advantage of a < 18' TPS over a shallow draft 20+' flats boat


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


>


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Stevie,
Where are you in Texas?

Mike


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Mike Geer said:


> Stevie,
> Where are you in Texas?
> 
> Mike


PM sent


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> My guess would be the same market as a Yellowfin 21 hybrid, Egret 2011 / Moccasin 210, Young Gulfshore 20, and other nice 20-21' flats boats.


Exactly the boats I'm shopping. I'm very partial to Young since he built my 24, I saw a Moccasin 210 done in Kevlar that hit all the right notes and I think this Chittum could be incredible. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

BCPD199 said:


> Exactly the boats I'm shopping. I'm very partial to Young since he built my 24, I saw a Moccasin 210 done in Kevlar that hit all the right notes and I think this Chittum could be incredible. Can't wait to see it.


How do you like the young? How long ago was it built and how is it holding up? What power is on it? Good friend is having one built.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Looking at the recent pics on Instagram, the hull looks to have very little freeboard. It wouldn't be a good fit in Chittum's line if it departed from their philosophy so I'm sure it will it be lighter and float shallower than the YF or Egret and even Young. It also means they will not want to hang a 250 or 300 on the back and will want to power it with something light like a 115 or 140. 

May be the first true 21' FL style TPS rather than a flats boat. Since all we can do is speculate at this point... my money is on less weight and draft than other 21' boats but not as fast or rough water capable either. 

Maybe the Newwater Ibis may be the closest competition but they have wide beams and are fast also rather than a true TPS.

Looking forward to seeing how it ends up


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

BCPD199 said:


> I saw a Moccasin 210 done in Kevlar that hit all the right notes


I laid my hands on that boat a few months ago when Frank brought it down to Islamorada. All white with the new 475lb Mercury 225 and all lithium batteries. My wife had to drag me away like a mom dragging her kid out of the toy store at Christmas. I'm also pretty sure I know who now owns it.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Half Shell said:


> I laid my hands on that boat a few months ago when Frank brought it down to Islamorada. All white with the new 475lb Mercury 225 and all lithium batteries. My wife had to drag me away like a mom dragging her kid out of the toy store at Christmas. I'm also pretty sure I know who now owns it.


I have a friend down in Naples that has one. Really nice boat. Before I bought my Skeeter I priced out the moccasin with a 200 Suzuki. Unfortunately it was out of my price range. They are really nice though.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> I have a friend down in Naples that has one. Really nice boat. Before I bought my Skeeter I priced out the moccasin with a 200 Suzuki. Unfortunately it was out of my price range. They are really nice though.


Is his the green one? I used to see that one a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

makin moves said:


> How do you like the young? How long ago was it built and how is it holding up? What power is on it? Good friend is having one built.


Your friend is in good hands brother. The folks at Young build a damn fine boat!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Boatbrains said:


> Your friend is in good hands brother. The folks at Young build a damn fine boat!


Ya I've never heard anything bad. He is having the 20 or 21 ft built with 250 sho


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

makin moves said:


> How do you like the young? How long ago was it built and how is it holding up? What power is on it? Good friend is having one built.


Best boat I've ever owned. I had Robb build me a 24 back in '14. Never should of sold it; but, I wanted to go shallower. I have a 2017 Young 20 right now that will be going up for sale shortly. I'm 99% sure I'm going to have him build me a Gulfshore 20 next. I would like to see that Chittum though before pulling the trigger. You just know that's going to be a high end boat.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I sold my beavertail vengeance and moved out of Florida - if I was back - I would be very interested in this boat. For long runs and tarpon fishing and also for some light poling - this may be just the ticket. I assume it will be 8" draft or so ( about the same as the vengeance and less than the hex or marquesa), light and good on the pole. It may be the perfect alternative for some people that would normally be in the market for a hells bay marquesa, hpx18, or beavertail vengeance. I assume it may be lighter and shallower than all of these, with a bit more room and better able to make long runs (possibly). anyway - very, very interesting if it fulfills those promises.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Wet tested today in Miami. Poled well into the wind for a 21 foot skiff and turned well. It eats up chop. The prototype has a temporary deck.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Wet tested today in Miami. Poled well into the wind for a 21 foot skiff and turned well. It eats up chop. The prototype has a temporary deck.


That think just looks huge.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

any reports on speed?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

MSG said:


> any reports on speed?


No. Yesterday was the first time they ran it and the 115 was not broken in at all and the glue ont he temporary deck was still drying


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

freeclimber said:


> That think just looks huge.


I agree. I don’t have an application for it. However, it is definitely a pole-able boat for this looking for that niche. Draft was something like 8 inches, but the boat was squatting slightly


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

From the video I saw on instragram it seems like it was running fairly bow down and didn’t seem to have the high riding qualities you see from the 18. Maybe it was just how the trim and tabs were set.

Also from watching you pole it looks like it takes a little loving to get it moving, but that’s not surprising for a skiff this size. How would it compare in poling feel to your old heavy maverick your redoing?

I’ll be interested to see more pics and vids.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Stevie said:


> I agree. I don’t have an application for it. However, it is definitely a pole-able boat for this looking for that niche. Draft was something like 8 inches, but the boat was squatting slightly


Squatting with a 115hp? Isn't that the minimum hp for the boat?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

dhenderson said:


> Squatting with a 115hp? Isn't that the minimum hp for the boat?


Chittum's don't need an outboard to go fast . 

I'm curious about the total weight. That outboard along weighs almost as much as my boat with fuel. I probably couldn't get that thing moving, I would need some Fordyce arms.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

freeclimber said:


> Chittum's don't need an outboard to go fast .
> 
> I'm curious about the total weight. That outboard along weighs almost as much as my boat with fuel. I probably couldn't get that thing moving, I would need some Fordyce arms.


You'd be surprised. My Hewes is a big girl with a 419 lb V6, and even it's really not that bad to pole around.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> From the video I saw on instragram it seems like it was running fairly bow down and didn’t seem to have the high riding qualities you see from the 18. Maybe it was just how the trim and tabs were set.
> 
> Also from watching you pole it looks like it takes a little loving to get it moving, but that’s not surprising for a skiff this size. How would it compare in poling feel to your old heavy maverick your redoing?
> 
> I’ll be interested to see more pics and vids.


Hey @texasag07 , 

Shane was running the bow down as much as possible to cut through the convoluted chop and multiple wakes at the Miami Boatshow. The ride was pretty comfortable despite those conditions. I’m sure it can be trimmed up a lot. Generally Chittum prefers to run these boats as level as possible for best performance. 

On poling yes, you need some effort to get inertia. That pole was short, the platform was high and wobbly on the temporary deck. I’m also used to poling a 2 degree boat in shallow TX waters. I would say the 21 did not feel heavier than some pretty epic 18/19 foot boats I’ve poled. Comparing to the Mirage 1, that’s a heavy boat to start, but fairly easy to turn at 16’5”. You can see I was able to spin the 21 with 1-2 pushes.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

dhenderson said:


> Squatting with a 115hp? Isn't that the minimum hp for the boat?


Hi @dhenderson 

There’s talk of trying to rig the 21 with a 70 hp for better poling, which would be similar to the idea of running a Mangrove with a 50 hp. I heard someone wants to put a 400 on one!?! The boat had really little fuel and is not properly rigged as yet. I also weigh 50 pounds more than the guy on the bow.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I think my beavertail vengeance poled really well and I had a suzuki 90 on it , I am guessing this will pole even better than that, a marquesa or an 18 hpx- opinions?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

If done right, how much weight would an extra 3 ft and however many inches wider make it? If the deck is extended a small amount and cockpit space is larger there’s weight saving too. Is it possible the boat only weighs 100-150lbs more?


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I could easily imagine the chittum weighing less than a marquesa, hpx18 or the vengeance. Also, I believe it is narrower in the water than all of them as well.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> If done right, how much weight would an extra 3 ft and however many inches wider make it? If the deck is extended a small amount and cockpit space is larger there’s weight saving too. Is it possible the boat only weighs 100-150lbs more?


Yep, and why a lot of manufacturers build longer boats. Minimal additional material and takes the EXCAT same time to rig an 18 footer as it does a 21 footer, yet they can charge a LOT more. Of course, there _*is*_ the design time and tooling they have to recoup.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I believe I was told it would be about 150lb more to go from the 18' to the 21' hull.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

The real weight increase on the 21 will be always having 3-4 ppl instead of 2-3


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

freeclimber said:


> That think just looks huge.


cause it is.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for the intel Stevie, always good reports!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Additonal weight also comes from going with a motor that usually has twice as much power but another 100-150 lbs than the motor used on the 18' version, and that weight is on the worst possible place... hanging on the transom.


----------

